# Butterflies



## Hauxie (Feb 7, 2011)

First post from a recent trip to a butterfly farm at Stratford-Upon-Avon.

Thanks for looking

George


----------



## stev (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful shots!!


----------



## Hauxie (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Stev, I wasn't sure whether to post them here or in the wildlife section as they're not really macro and they're not really wild! LOL


----------



## rhino123 (Feb 7, 2011)

Really beautiful shot!


----------



## Tarnished (Feb 10, 2011)

beautiful captures! I never realized how creepy butterflies looked!


----------



## FoggyLens (Feb 12, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 12, 2011)

I have to say that they look like specimen photographs.
Technically they are sharp and well exposed ... but they show no character about the butterfly.

If that was the intention ... then you did a very good job.
If it was not ... then I suggest working with different lighting and also working with the background to compliment the subject.


----------



## Loose Canon (Feb 12, 2011)

Amazing! I love the second one, I think the background is great in simplicity and really allow you to focus on the beautiful colours.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 12, 2011)

Combine your technical skill with composition ... and your shots will be excellent.

example of comp: 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/235083-butterflies.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/234558-louisville-wedding-butterfly.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/229865-butterflies.html


----------



## DevonBlomquist (Feb 12, 2011)

gorgeous shots!!!


----------



## Hauxie (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the comments


----------

